# What is, “Spicy White?”



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2023)

Assuming it refers to White steel. But who coined this phrase? Is it a catch-all for white steel?


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 5, 2023)

Refers to 26c3 or similar steels (145sc, etc.). Similar to Hitachi White steels.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 5, 2023)

Composition Comparison Graph For The Knife Steels Bohler-Uddeholm 26C3, Hitachi Shirogami 1, Hitachi Shirogami 2 Version 4.36


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Jan 5, 2023)

I believe the term originated with Devin Thomas, or at the very least he was the first knifemaker popular enough for people to take note of the term. It's a simple steel, high in carbon, similar to W#1.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 5, 2023)

I recall the term being used in association with Shigefusa. IIRC, it's a simple Swedish carbon steel. I recall reading that he thought the steel's forging characteristics were "spicy" and that it behaved similarly to Tamahagane in forging. I'm unable to find the place that I read this, however, so it's possible that I have mis-remembered.

I had thought that the supplier and the exact composition was not disclosed.


----------



## daveb (Jan 5, 2023)

I also recall seeing it used in association with Shig and Heijji carbon. They call it iwasaki. A little tweak on white.

The reknown "spicy white" from Devin is not the same product - sez my older than dirt memory.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jan 5, 2023)

daveb said:


> I also recall seeing it used in association with Shig and Heijji carbon. They call it iwasaki. A little tweak on white.
> 
> The reknown "spicy white" from Devin is not the same product - sez my older than dirt memory.


You are correct sir....Hoss came up with that name.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Jan 5, 2023)

spicy white is like an italian or a greek person


----------



## Nemo (Jan 5, 2023)

daveb said:


> I also recall seeing it used in association with Shig and Heijji carbon. They call it iwasaki. A little tweak on white.
> 
> The reknown "spicy white" from Devin is not the same product - sez my older than dirt memory.


Come to think of it, I think that the Shig and Heijii steel was described as "spicy carbon steel" rather than "spicy white".

Obviously these are 2 different steels.

Sorry OP for the derail.


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Jan 5, 2023)

From what I have read all references to spicy white are to the steels similar to white paper steels with small (<0.5%) Cr additions. These can help control the amount of carbon in solution during austenitization and may lead to somewhat better properties than the standard white steels.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 5, 2023)

I mean, any remote excuse I get to post @Deadboxhero's video I'm gonna take it.


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Jan 5, 2023)

spaceconvoy said:


> spicy white is like an italian or a greek person


You win


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2023)

Nemo said:


> I recall the term being used in association with Shigefusa. IIRC, it's a simple Swedish carbon steel. I recall reading that he thought the steel's forging characteristics were "spicy" and that it behaved similarly to Tamahagane in forging. I'm unable to find the place that I read this, however, so it's possible that I have mis-remembered.
> 
> I had thought that the supplier and the exact composition was not disclosed.


Same here, I also have heard the term used in describing knives made by Nakaya Heiji.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2023)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I mean, any remote excuse I get to post @Deadboxhero's video I'm gonna take it.



Impressive!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 5, 2023)

Ethan said:


> Impressive!



Ya might say most things Shawn does are.


----------



## blokey (Saturday at 4:49 AM)

I’m very disappointed no pepper is in the composition.


----------



## M1k3 (Saturday at 5:19 AM)

blokey said:


> I’m very disappointed no pepper is in the composition.


That'd be 'Spicy Blue'. A whole other thread to be created and get derailed.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Saturday at 12:27 PM)

blokey said:


> I’m very disappointed no pepper is in the composition.


We need to get Shurap involved


----------



## Barmoley (Saturday at 12:31 PM)

M1k3 said:


> That'd be 'Spicy Blue'. A whole other thread to be created and get derailed.


That's 1.2519.


----------



## Ethan (Saturday at 2:35 PM)

Nemo said:


> Come to think of it, I think that the Shig and Heijii steel was described as "spicy carbon steel" rather than "spicy white".
> 
> Obviously these are 2 different steels.
> 
> Sorry OP for the derail.


No need to apologize, chieftain.


----------



## EricEricEric (Saturday at 11:52 PM)

Does this one tend to come out higher HRC, like a white super?


----------



## blokey (Sunday at 12:08 AM)

EricEricEric said:


> Does this one tend to come out higher HRC, like a white super?


Most I see is run at 63-66 range.


----------



## DanielC (Sunday at 3:53 PM)

I have created some of my finest edges with 26C3. It's a wonderful steel.


----------



## jwthaparc (Sunday at 4:01 PM)

blokey said:


> I’m very disappointed no pepper is in the composition.


For that. Youll want some of shuraps damascus


----------



## jwthaparc (Sunday at 4:04 PM)

EricEricEric said:


> Does this one tend to come out higher HRC, like a white super?


It. Can if you want it to. 

If someone is using 26c3 though, they might as well go high hardness. To me if you want a steel that is capable of forming a hamon, and doing >65 26c3 is a great choice. 

If someone just wants a very nice lower alloy steel and a hamon isnt necesary 52100 is a good choice.


----------

